
Stop network service with init.d For Ubuntu - Gabriel9999
How can I stop the networking service by using init.d for the Ubuntu operationg system?
======
edizgeorgi
There are different ways. You can also use the systemd but as you are asking
for init.d use the following command. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
Reference: [https://www.poftut.com/start-stop-restart-networking-
linux](https://www.poftut.com/start-stop-restart-networking-linux)

